# Skydiving "or" Who Would Jump Out Of A Perfectly Good Airplane?



## FastTrax (Jul 25, 2020)

Never, no way, not me but this was way cool.

Point Break






I don't even like being this tall: Peter Falk-Columbo


----------



## jujube (Jul 25, 2020)

Only if the plane was on fire and I was jumping tandem with Jason Momoa.  We could get acquainted on the way down......


----------



## Pinky (Jul 25, 2020)

jujube said:


> Only if the plane was on fire and I was jumping tandem with Jason Momoa.  We could get acquainted on the way down......


Jason's _miiiine!!   _


----------



## Pecos (Jul 25, 2020)

My daughter goes skydiving every now and then. She also likes level 4 white water rafting.

..... and then she claims that she inherited that risk taking trait from me.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 25, 2020)

*Skydiving "or" Who Would Jump Out Of A Perfectly Good Airplane?
*


----------



## asp3 (Jul 25, 2020)

I did it once in college when I arranged a trip for lessons with some of the rest of the folks in the dorms.  I loved it and would have done it again if I had more money at the time.  However it wasn't enough of a draw for me to earn the money to do it again so that's how important it was to me.

When we went up I made sure I was the last one in the plane meaning that I would be the first to jump.  That way I was less likely to not jump because it would have kept the rest of the people from jumping.

I have no visual memory of the jump from the time I left the plane until the time the parachute opened.  I do however remember hearing myself yelling one thousand! two thousand! three thousand! and the wind rushing past me.  Then the chute opened, I looked up made sure it was working properly and then just enjoyed drifting down to earth until it got close enough that I had to think about landing.  It was a pretty amazing experience.

When I went the didn't do tandem jumps yet and the new parasail style chutes were still relatively new.  We used what they called the old Mae West style chutes that one sees in world war 2 pictures.  We did what's called a static line jump which means there was a line attached to the plane that pulled your chute out after you jumped out of the plane.

We had great training about what to do if something goes wrong.  I was almost a little disappointed that everything went smoothly because I didn't have to use any of my new skills.

Later a friend of a friend who was a sky diver said that the first three jumps he did he had to pull the reserve chute every time.  I was surprised he kept going back for more.  When I met him he'd already done over 100 jumps.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 25, 2020)

I always thought it would be fun to skydive but deep down I know I'd never have the nerve. I'm trying to get up enough courage to try a zip line.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 25, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I always thought it would be fun to skydive but deep down I know I'd never have the nerve. I'm trying to get up enough courage to try a zip line.



These days most first sky diving experiences are tandem so you have the confidence of doing it with someone who is used to working with people who haven't jumped out of a plane before.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2020)

Me !! I am scared of heights but my whole life I've wanted to sky -dive, but never have. My daughter however has, several times..


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 31, 2020)

*Jump Out Of A Perfectly Good Airplane?*

Uh, no
I have plenty of fun falling off roofs


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> *Jump Out Of A Perfectly Good Airplane?*
> 
> Uh, no
> I have plenty of fun falling off roofs
> ...


See, that's what I _couldn't_ do


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 31, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> See, that's what I _couldn't_ do


That particular scene involved a ladder on a scaffold
.....of which, the scaffold gave way, even though it was strapped to the framing 
interesting way of getting to ground level in a hurry


----------



## macgeek (Jul 31, 2020)

no way


----------



## Keesha (Jul 31, 2020)

Me! I would and hope my parachute doesn’t open.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 31, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Me !! I am scared of heights but my whole life I've wanted to sky -dive, but never have. My daughter however has, several times..


Does it seem that many of our daughters are more adventurous than our sons?
My son was a rescue swimmer when he was in the Navy, but my daughter loves the wild stuff even more. My son did participate in two rescues off the USS Kennedy and one of them was a rough one at night in heavy seas when a fighter jet went down in the Eastern Med.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 31, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> *Jump Out Of A Perfectly Good Airplane?*
> 
> Uh, no
> I have plenty of fun falling off roofs
> ...


My wife laid down the law about me going up on the roof, this was in the same general discussion about giving up my Vespa. Sometimes a guy had just better not "fight city hall." 

So far I have no restrictions about crawling under the house on my belly with the spiders and snakes, but then she already knows how much I hate doing that.

One of my neighbors fell off his roof in his late 60's, and it was a long time before he fully recovered.

So Gary O, you be careful. We need you around here!


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 31, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Gary O, *you be careful*. We need you around here!



Too late


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 24, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_altitude_military_parachuting

www.incredible-adventures.com/halo-jumping.html
















www.adrenaline.com/indoor-skydiving/


----------



## toffee (Aug 24, 2020)

omg -rather have a tooth taken out !!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 12, 2020)

I'd have to be pushed or thrown out of a plane to do it.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 13, 2020)

My 53 year old daughter loves to skydive and has done it several times. White water rafting in level 4 water is another one of her favorites.


----------



## oldman (Sep 13, 2020)

I jumped while in the Marines and I thought that I was pretty brave at the time. Saturday, on TV, I saw a segment about the guy who used to wash windows at the WTC above the 100th floor. I think he was an Italian immigrant. His son was on TV telling stories about how much his dad loved and would sing while cleaning the windows while on scaffolding. I thought that was really an amazing and brave thing he did.


----------



## tbeltrans (Sep 13, 2020)

In the military, we often had rather unsentimental sayings about other branches and areas of the military.  We said about Airborne Rangers that the only things that come out of the sky are fools and bird s$%t.  Nonetheless, everybody respected the Rangers.

Tony


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2020)

Oh, I would love to do that indoor sky-diving like in the video!!!


----------



## jerry old (Sep 13, 2020)

Another vote for 'no way.'


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 13, 2020)

When I went to flight school in the Air Force for Flight Nurses Training, we had to jump from a high tower and it was like being on a zip line.  Scary as you feel as though you are in free fall, then the chute opens about half way down.  We were taught to land.  Thankfully, with all my flights, it never came to that.  Close just once, but we were able to land safely.  More or less.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 13, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Me! I would and hope my parachute doesn’t open.


Not really. I’d love to go parachuting before I die. It’s on my bucket list along with bungee jumping but I’ve decided my vertebrae aren’t strong enough to hold up to this type of abuse( bungee jumping )  so I’ll have to think of something else.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 13, 2020)

I don't need an adrenaline rush to make my day.


----------



## hellomimi (Sep 14, 2020)

Now that I'm fit and single,

NO DOUBT I'D DO THIS! I LIKE LIVING ON THE EDGE IN THIS BODY


----------



## squirrelwhisperer (Sep 14, 2020)

I have always wanted to try, even if just once. It is on my bucket list.


----------



## hellomimi (Sep 14, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Does it seem that many of our daughters are more adventurous than our sons?
> My son was a rescue swimmer when he was in the Navy, but my daughter loves the wild stuff even more. My son did participate in two rescues off the USS Kennedy and one of them was a rough one at night in heavy seas when a fighter jet went down in the Eastern Med.


No doubt, women are more determined in anything we set our mind to do. I have 2 brothers and they kept nagging me on things I shouldn't have done. Too late.. bros  Done it and survived!!! Seriously, I'm one of those risk takers in life, I'd regret things I didn't do than those I did which I enjoyed immensely.


----------



## wcwbf (Sep 14, 2020)

https://www.nytimes.com/1983/09/26/obituaries/tv-weatherman-killed.html


----------



## wcwbf (Sep 14, 2020)

wcwbf said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/1983/09/26/obituaries/tv-weatherman-killed.html


he was a real character and well respected.  his daughter is "Roz" from "Frazier".


----------



## drifter (Sep 16, 2020)

Well, you'll have fun. Happy landing.


----------



## drifter (Sep 17, 2020)

toffee said:


> omg -rather have a tooth taken out !!!!
> View attachment 119512


Would you call that a streamer?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 17, 2020)

wcwbf said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/1983/09/26/obituaries/tv-weatherman-killed.html



In September,1979,my mom`s husband decided to skydive. First time. His chute did not open and his reserve chute got tangled with the first one so he free-fell. He was 2,800 feet up. Turned everything from his L-5 down to dust.Spine,legs, ankles etc. Somehow survived-he was 54 at the time. My mom was filming the jump,but none of us have ever viewed the tape. After 9 months in the hospital,he came home,but was rehospitalized many,many times with various complications. My mom became his caregiver,along with her fulltime job. She divorced him 10 years later-had actually divorced him before his accident but then remarried him shortly before the accident. He was an alcoholic and was becoming increasingly violent.Couldn`t walk,so he would throw things at her....things like beer mugs. Anyway,his whole experience made me scratch that experience off my list.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 18, 2020)

Wouldn’t be an issue here, wouldn’t be on the plane in the first place, hate flying, once was enough...LOL


----------



## CarolfromTX (Sep 18, 2020)

Nope. Nope nope nope! I learned to scuba dive in my late forties. That's as scary as I care to get.


----------



## Youngatheart (Oct 22, 2020)

I would if I knew that I have only 1 day to live.


----------



## 911 (Oct 22, 2020)

We jumped in the Marines at Camp Lejeune before they switched the Recon battalions to California. All that I remember is that it was a weird feeling. I kept my eyes closed for the first maybe 5-10 seconds. It seemed to take forever to land. I met a fellow Marine while in Boot Camp and he was telling me about hang gliding. It was actually a new sport back then. It sounded really good and a lot of fun. Around here, there is no place to go to try it, so I always thought about trying it when I went out to California, but I never had the opportunity.


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2020)

I would absolutely love to try it.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 24, 2020)

The platform you stand on to work  is called a stage.
In my day, you pulled yourself up with ropes and pulleys, there were no back or front rails.
You dangle!

Did it once, 300 feet in the air  no more!  -


----------

